# IMPORTANT - China Tourist Visa



## diver2016 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been to HK a number of times and across into SZ on 5 day Visa too. Need some help as I need to urgently go visit a friend in Changsha. I am a British Passport Holder living in the USA. I don't have time to wait 7 - 10 days to get regular mainland Visa and even then never 100 %. As time is limited I am thinking of just hedging my bets and simply flying to HK and applying for regular china mainland Visa in HK which I understand takes just 1-2 days, I understand this too is never 100%, would doing this thru a HK Agent improve my chances ?, else 3rd option is to simply cross over HK - SZ again and get a 5 day SZ Visa, I mean if I am simply going to travel to meet friends, who is going to police the fact that I don't remain in SZ, as long as I cross back in to HK within the 5 days permitted. SZ = Shenzhen. I have never defaulted / overstayed on SZ 5 day Visa. Thanks


----------

